# What do u all think of these 2 furrbombs



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Im watching u all lol 









Do i have something sticking to my mouth??









My life is sooo hard...i need to relax 









Something is wrong ... the world is upside down 









After such a long day i am still soo happy!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Fabulous pictures, I love the q-tip one and the one on the stairs with their paws neatly crossed. Gorgeous babies.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cat


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics Natik-love the captions too and again beautiful cats who clearly have trained you well


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Stunning cats


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

In a word_ Beautiful!!!_


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

The tufts on their ears make them look so endearing! Real cuties


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What beautiful cats u have.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures they are gorgeous cats, love the upside down one


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

One can see how much you love them!!!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pictures - they have so much character


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u all 
Im obsessed with my cats lol
Woke up today with both of them sleeping on my head in bed  i nearly chocked on all the furr 
Getting a new professonal camera soon so will be able to make more and nicer pics of them....i am soooo excited  Im like a little child right now  I love taking pics lol


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics love your fuurbombs


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

with those captions they deserve to be on lolcats.com


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow they're gorgeous.. are they maine coone?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet,, beautiful cats,,,,,,


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Lovely cats


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

bee112 said:


> wow they're gorgeous.. are they maine coone?


Yes, they are both silver tabby maine coons


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

They look like right characters!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I love their colours - stunning.


----------

